# Do I dare put them through my grinder?



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Got some of these Starbucks beans as a gift at christmas. She said these were the best ones in the shop bless her!

Anyone tried them?


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

My experience was not good and I would not use them again. Having said that I've got a bean2cup machine and your grinder may tolerate them better.

Why not try a handful and be prepared for the worst eventually.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

They look like chocolate beans!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ban alert!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well oil be damned! Some serious grinder cleaning may be l required after those! If you like dark then you might as well give it a go (take one for the team!)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Buy another grinder from the For Sale section...grind them, if you don't like them, bin the grinder









John

(unless of course you've recently had a charbucks and liked it then, grind away)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If the shine is oil I've had no problem with shiny monsooned in my BE - until I cleaned it out completely. All hell broke loose even using the same batch of beans. >> than 2kg of the same bean previously without any problem.








Maybe they are wax polished to preserve the flavour.

If the low "quality grinder" on a BE can cope ???? I think I have figured out why all hell broke loose. I didn't eh um "condition" the burrs before using it for shots. Awaiting a new felt washer before I fire it up again. Also soaked the burrs and thrower in puly cafe just in case oil there was also part of the problem.

John

-


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Robbo said:


> Got some of these Starbucks beans as a gift at christmas. She said these were the best ones in the shop bless her!
> 
> Anyone tried them?


Burial at sea?? Better still, cremation.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd say it's a health risk to drink coffee from beans such as these


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Burial at sea?? Better still, cremation.


Bit late for cremation, I think they already did that bit .... #charbucks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I KNEW I recognised them! Just back from a walk this afternoon - think sheep . . . And their droppings


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Bit late for cremation, I think they already did that bit .... #charbucks


Incineration then - just to make sure.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If you're into gardening, they should make a good slow release fertaliser.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, I dared!

Out went the Ethiopian Rocko mountain, in went the Charbucks 

Double shot topped up with water (lungo?)

Have to admit that my initial reaction was its not as bad as I was expecting. I enjoy a dark roast and this had a intense smokeyness that I kind of liked. Little crema but not too bitter.

However..instantly after finishing the cup I was left with a nasty ashy/ burned rubber aftertaste that I now cannot get rid of. I actually feel like ive drank a double robusta and smoked a packet of woodbines. Bleurghh!

The rest are in the bin hidden inside an old cereal box.

Never again!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You were very brave!

I totally understand that aftertaste. Last time I experienced it, it put me off coffee altogether for months. I really hope this doesn't happen to you - better make a decent cup straight away, a bit like getting back in the saddle after a fall!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A heavy fall!,haha


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Robbo said:


> The rest are in the bin hidden inside an old cereal box!


Hope you followed the 'disposing of hazardous waste protocol'.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

The beans are kind of mesmerising to look at. Might buy a pack just to stick in a bowl on my desk.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. But going from Rocko Mountain to Starbucks extra dark is a bit of a culture shock I imagine!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They are like the ones in shop windows, they look varnished


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm now interested in as to how you actually got them IN the grinder. They sort of look like a big solid lump of beans. Toffee hammer?!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Robbo said:


> Well, I dared!
> 
> However..instantly after finishing the cup I was left with a nasty ashy/ burned rubber aftertaste that I now cannot get rid of. I actually feel like ive drank a double robusta and smoked a packet of woodbines. Bleurghh!


this! yuck


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

At least you won't have to resurface the insides of your grinder for a while.. Probably looks like the insides of a Highways Agency tar boiler


----------

